# which board for races?



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

hi ı am from Turkey. and ı am snowboarding about 8-9 years. now ı am thinking about races.and thinking about buying a new snowboard first, should ı buy hard board or soft board? ı never ride hard board but if its needed ı will buy it.my first question is soft board or hard board before answering think that ı never ride hard board before but really good at soft board need your help, thanks.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I think he means hard BOOTS or soft BOOTS.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

yes ı men soft boots and hards?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

If you are racing big downhills, slalom or giant slalom and that is all you are going to use the board for then I would think a hard boot setup would be the best. If it is boarder-x you are going to do then most riders, in North America anyway, will use a soft boot setup.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

For gate racing, consider full race boards by Donek, Coiler, Prior, Madd, Volkl, Virus, Pogo, Nidecker, Kessler, or even older/used/former race lines by Oxygen, F2, or Burton. Kesslers, in particular I believe, are dominating the podium. Keep in mind, some of the qualities that make a great race board don't neccesarily make it a great freecarving board and vice versa. In general, the shorter boards with tighter sidecut radii are used for SL, while the longer boards with longer sidecut radii are used for GS or SGS. Some racers are using various suspension kits, like Hangl's, on their boards as well. Bomber's and Catek's are probably the two most popular hard boot binding options, and certainly the beefiest. You'll find hard boots by UPZ, Head, Deeluxe, and some random others. Most of the race board companies mentioned make stiff soft boot setups geared specifically towards Boardercross as well.

Look online for these manufacturers, though. Alpine rides represent a niche market and are almost never found in stores. As such, virtually all alpine gear purchases are online.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

bloody hell, think that last post answers all your questions turkish!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

ı really can't understand why you told me ''turkish!!!'' but ı don't care about it, ı just want to solve my problem please fu*k off.


----------

